# ISPConfig 3 - Version herausfinden



## pagaty (19. März 2013)

Hallo,

entschuldigt die Frage, aber wie kann ich denn herausfinden, welche Version auf unserem Server eingesetzt wird?

Habe das System gerade erst übernommen, und möchte prüfen, ob es auf aktuellem Stand ist.

Danke

pagaty


----------



## mare (19. März 2013)

```
cat /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/config.inc.php | grep VERSION
```


----------



## pagaty (19. März 2013)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.

lg
pagaty


----------



## pagaty (19. März 2013)

Ui,

3.0.2.1

Meint ihr ich kann das updatescript noch nehmen, oder soll ich lieber die zwischenversionen per Hand installieren?

lg
pagaty


----------



## Till (19. März 2013)

Ich würde lieber zwischenversionen installieren, und zwar:

3.0.3.3
3.0.4.6

und dann das update Script nehmen um auf 3.0.5.x zu aktualisieren. ES gibt in ein paar Tagen ein neues Patch Update 3.0.5.2, da würde ich an Deiner Stelle noch drauf warten.


----------



## pagaty (10. Juni 2013)

Vielen Dank,

so hat es nahezu funktioniert.
Hab noch ein Problem mit ssl, werde dazu aber einen eigenen Thread eröffnen, sollte ich es selbst nicht lösen können.

Danke nochmal

Pagaty


----------

